# Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2014)

Mal unabhängig davon, ob man tatsächlich glaubt, dass sich in einem Verband in B-W (hier: VfG) etwas in Richtung "Anglerfreundlich" ändert oder nicht - sie lassen wieder abstimmen.

Nach dem Thema "Nachtangelverbot" nun zum Thema "Catch and release" - ob man auch mitnahmefähige Fische zurücksetzen sollen dürfte...

Hier gehts lang:
http://www.vfg-bw.org/Umfrage.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

PS:
Ich hab natürlich NICHT GEGEN c+r gestimmt, da ich nach wie vor finde, das sollte die Entscheidung des einzelnen Anglers sein.


PPS:
Und es ist wie beim Nachtangelverbot auch:
Dass ein Verband überhaupt darüber abstimmen lässt, statt direkt gegen solche sinnlosen und anglerfeindlichen Regelungen und Gesetze wie in Baden-Württemberg vorzugehen, das zeigt, wie wenig diese Funktionäre und Delegierten Ahnung von Angeln und Anglern haben und wie wenig es ihnen um Angler und Angeln geht-  die haben wohl nur langsam gemerkt, dass mit ihrem bisherigen, anglerfeindlichen Verhalten jetzt selbst die organisierten Angelfischer in B-W nicht mehr alles blind mitmachen..

Hier die in meinen Augen nach wie vor größte Fehlleistung der Verbände in B-W, das Schreiben an die damalige Regierung unter MP Teufel, als die das Nachtangelverbot im Zuge des Bürokratieabbaus abschaffen wollten:


Hauslaigner schrieb:


> Das hab ich aus dem Forum der Bayrischen Landesfischereiverband kopiert.
> 
> Da könnt Ihr mal lesen, wie die Herren von Eurem Verband, zum Nachtangelverbot stehen und wie sie das begründen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Und wenn die organisierten Angelfischer und Vereine in B-W immer noch meinen, diese anglerfeindlliche Funktionärstruppe ihrer Verbände weiter finanzieren zu müssen - bitte, eure Sache, nicht besser verdient...

Und - trotz mancher Animosität - sind hier die Badenser auch kein Stück besser als die Schwaben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jürgen Hauck, Präsident des BSFV e.V., hatte heute eine Antwort auf den offenen Brief an alle Landesverbände geschickt, in der er darlegte, dass die bisherige Arbeit des neuen Präsidiums nach seiner Auffassung bisher zielgerichtet und sicherlich auch mit Plan und Nachhaltigkeit angelegt wäre.....
> 
> Ich hätte die gerne im vollen Wortlaut veröffentlicht und habe diesbezüglich nachgefragt.
> 
> ...


----------



## mathei (6. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

alter falter. anglerfeindlicher geht es ja kaum noch. ich bin fassungslos


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Wieso fassungslos?

Auf die Inkompetenz und Anglerfeindlichkeit der Verbände weisen wir schon lange genug hin.....

Gleichen anglerfeindlichen Schützerunfug findest Du bei fast allen LV, je nach Einzelthema nur jeweils anders aufbereitet ...


----------



## frankiefish (6. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Um Gottes Willen!!!! Sind die Verbände etwa schon PETRA unterwandert? Einen solchen Schwachsinn mit hätte, könnte, wenn und aber von einem Fachmann für Fischereirecht? Das ist doch gefaked!! So viel Unsinn schreibe ich nach 10 Flaschen Bier!!!:r


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*



> alter falter. anglerfeindlicher geht es ja kaum noch. ich bin fassungslos


Tja, was glaubst Du, warum ich unter "Raubfisch in Stuttgart" (ebenfalls PLZ 7) von einer miesen Angelwüste spreche? Wers selber nachlesen will, was das so mit sich bringt:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291301

So siehts hier (vor allem im Stuttgarter Raum) leider nunmal angeltechnisch aus, das ist unser normaler Angel-Alltag - schätze Dich darum glücklich, wenns bei Dir anders aussieht und Du mehr Freiheiten hast.

Idealerweise teilst Du das vielleicht auch möglichst vielen anderen Anglern in Deiner Umgebung mit, damit die auch mal wissen, was ihnen u. U. irgendwann blüht. 

Je mehr Angler aus anderen Bundesländern das mitbekommen, desto besser. Dann raffen die vielleicht mal, wies im Extremfall auch bei ihnen ausgehen kann.

Hoffen wir mal, dass da in BW vielleicht wenigstens mal ein ganz klein bisle Bewegung reinkommt (die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt).

Da wäre aber halt immer noch unsere Landesregierung...



> Das ist doch gefaked!! So viel Unsinn schreibe ich nach 10 Flaschen Bier!!!:r


Nein, das ist sad but true. U. a. wegen Leuten mit solchen Ansichten haben wir hier unsere Angelwüste. Nichts ist so krass wie die Realität.

Wie schon im anderen Thread gesagt: Wir BWler erzählen da keine Gespenstergeschichten. Das ist wirklich so.

Drum schaut danach, das sowas bei Euch nicht Einzug hält. Das geht u. U. je nach Umständen unerwartet schneller, als Euch lieb ist. Sperren und Verbieten geht mit "kompetentem Personal" ratzfatz, wenns sein muss.

Dann dürft Ihr Euch auch schon mal dran gewöhnen, dass man mit der Aufzählung des überhaupt Erlaubten schneller durch ist als mit dem Zitieren der Verbotslisten. Zu Mörderpreisen, versteht sich.

Wer wissen will, was er beim Angeln definitiv NICHT haben will, sollte mal nen Blick auf die allgemeinen BW-Zustände werfen. Und z. B. etwas gegen Geier-Privatisierung und Angel-Elitisierung tun, sofern da eine Möglichkeit besteht. Bei uns ist der Zug da schon lange abgefahren.

Anglerfeindlicher gehts IMO bundesweit schon fast nicht mehr. IMO Negativbeispiel Nr. 1.

Es hat schon seinen Grund, wenn ich desöfteren sage, dass Angler hier in BW am alleruntersten Ende der Gewässernutzungsnahrungskette stehen - und entsprechend behandelt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*



frankiefish schrieb:


> Das ist doch gefaked!!


Leider nein - reale "Arbeit" der Funktionäre und Delegierten der organisierten Angelfischer........


----------



## Sharpo (6. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Des Anglersfeind ist der Angler..oder sollte ich besser sagen der Verbandsfunktionäre?

Zeig mir einen Funktionäre der Hirn hat, ich geb ne Kiste Bier aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zeig mir einen Funktionäre der Hirn hat, ich geb ne Kiste Bier aus.


Ich den Schnappes dazu.............

Wenn sies dann auch noch für Angler und das Angeln statt dagegen einsetzen würden, würd ich sogar noch ne Flasche drauflegen.....


----------



## mathei (6. September 2014)

nee schon klar. habe ja auch mit für die abschaffung des nachtangelverbotes gevotet. was ich meine ist, es so offen zu schreiben und den natur.- und vogelschutz anzugeben. die sind ganz klar unterwandert,



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Drum schaut danach, das sowas bei Euch nicht Einzug hält. Das geht u. U. je nach Umständen unerwartet schneller, als Euch lieb ist. Sperren und Verbieten geht mit "kompetentem Personal" ratzfatz, wenns sein muss.
> 
> Dann dürft Ihr Euch auch schon mal dran gewöhnen, dass man *mit der Aufzählung des überhaupt Erlaubten* schneller durch ist als mit dem Zitieren der Verbotslisten. Zu Mörderpreisen, versteht sich.


hatte ich in einem anderen zusammenhang auch schon mal erwähnt. warum steht in meinen papieren.
*das nachtangeln ist in mv erlaubt*.
es wird noch schwarzer kommen, als es schon ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Noch erlaubt in MV - denk an Schleppangelverbot.

Wenn man einen Geschäftsführer (Pipping) bei den anglerfeindlichen Verbänden der organisierten Angelfischer wie in MV hat, der gleichzeitig für die Berufsfischer arbeitet, braucht man sich nicht zu wundern.

Dass zudem MV seine Beiträge für den anglerfeindlichen DAFV 2015 vorziehen und bereits im November 2014 bezahlen will (für absolute Nullleistung), damit der DAFV wenigstens 2014 überleben kann, zeigt ja auch schon, welch Geistes Kind die sind..

Nutzt eure Möglichkeiten zum Angeln in MV, solange es noch geht (B-W klopft schon an die Tür..) - die Verbandsmischpoke ist überall gleich, ob B-W, M-V, sonstige LV oder am schlimmsten der DAFV.....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso fassungslos?
> 
> Auf die Inkompetenz und Anglerfeindlichkeit der Verbände weisen wir schon lange genug hin.....
> 
> Gleichen anglerfeindlichen Schützerunfug findest Du bei fast allen LV, je nach Einzelthema nur jeweils anders aufbereitet ...


----------



## mathei (6. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Noch erlaubt in MV - denk an Schleppangelverbot.
> 
> Wenn man einen Geschäftsführer (Pipping) bei den anglerfeindlichen Verbänden der organisierten Angelfischer wie in MV hat, der gleichzeitig für die Berufsfischer arbeitet, braucht man sich nicht zu wundern.


ot an
der versuch ihn raus zu kicken, ist ja auf der letzten hv gescheitert und er selber kann ja kaum was dafür. er ist geschäftsführer und nicht präsident. er hat gefälligst das zu machen was das präsidium sagt.

auch wenn mv einigermaßen angelfreundlich ist, so ist die tendenz klar. eintritt in den vdsf und dann vorrantreiber für den neuen verdand. mag ihn gar nicht aussprechen.
ot aus

es kommt für alle in deutschland noch extremer, weil *die* nicht eintreten und kämpfen für die angler, sondern sich immer weiter beugen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*



mathei schrieb:


> es kommt für alle in deutschland noch extremer, weil *die* nicht eintreten und kämpfen für die angler, sondern sich immer weiter beugen.


So isses - manche wachen früher auf, weitere später, andere  zu spät.......


----------



## EMZET (8. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Da soll mal wieder nur das Gefühl vermittelt werden das der Verband etwas tut #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Immerhin ist die Abstimmung bis heute morgen relativ eindeutig...

Und immerhin bewegen sich die Verbandler mal - wenngleich bezweifelt werden darf, ob mit gleichem Engagement jetzt für, wie vorher die letzten Jahrzehnte gegen die Angler ...

Auf die Frage ob "ein Catch-and-Release entnahmefähiger Fische zu rechtfertigen sei" stimmten bis heute morgen insgesamt 2281 Stimmen ab 

ja hatten 94% mit 2140 Stimmen

nein 6% mit 141 Stimmen


Auch wenn sie laut letzter Ausgabe vom Verbandskäseblatt immerhin bemerkt hatten, dass über 40.000 Stimmen bei um die 7500 Besuchen der Seite bei der Nachtangelabstimmung irgendwie nicht hinhauen, war ja dennoch die Lage da auch ähnlich klar.

Und nun wollen sie versuchen, dass ausserhalb der NSG Nachtangeln erlaubt wird oder zumindest weitere Fischarten neben Wels und Aal vom Nachtangelverbot ausgenommen werden...

Wenn sie nun genauso vehement gegen das Nachtangelverbot vorgehen, wie man sich vorher verbandsseitig FÜR ein Nachtangelverbot eingesetzt hat - dazu dann evtl. eine anglerorientierte Regelung bei C+R - dann sollten bald paradiesische Zustände in B-W anbrechen - oder so...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .......
> Hier die in meinen Augen nach wie vor größte Fehlleistung der Verbände in B-W, das Schreiben an die damalige Regierung unter MP Teufel, als die das Nachtangelverbot im Zuge des Bürokratieabbaus abschaffen wollten:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

PS:
Wer abstimmen will - Hier gehts lang:
http://www.vfg-bw.org/Umfrage.htm


----------



## Taxidermist (8. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*



> *Ist ein Catch-and-Release entnahmefähiger Fische zu rechtfertigen?* *gesamt: 2318 Stimmen* 			      	 			      	 			   			  		 			  		 			  		  ja
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dieser Trend wundert mich nicht, da die zumeist jüngeren C&R Anhänger besser vernetzt sind und wohl ihre Smart Handys fleißig zum Abstimmen nutzen.
Ich bezweifle allerdings das eine solche (online)Abstimmung repräsentativ ist!
Dennoch habe ich pro C&R abgestimmt, weil ich der Meinung bin, der Angler sollte individuell selbst entscheiden können/dürfen!
Obwohl mir zwanghafte und idiologisch, religiöse Catch&Releaser auf'n Sack gehen!

Jürgen


----------



## opferlamer (8. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dieser Trend wundert mich nicht, da die zumeist jüngeren C&R Anhänger besser vernetzt sind und wohl ihre Smart Handys fleißig zum Abstimmen nutzen.
> Ich bezweifle allerdings das eine solche (online)Abstimmung repräsentativ ist!
> Dennoch habe ich pro C&R abgestimmt, weil ich der Meinung bin, der Angler sollte individuell selbst entscheiden können/dürfen!
> *Obwohl mir zwanghafte und idiologisch, religiöse Catch&Releaser auf'n Sack gehen!
> ...



Genau meine Meinung!
|good:


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*



> Ich bezweifle allerdings das eine solche (online)Abstimmung repräsentativ ist!
> Dennoch habe ich pro C&R abgestimmt, weil ich der Meinung bin, der Angler sollte individuell selbst entscheiden können/dürfen!




Ist sowenig repräsentativ wie die Umfrage beim Nachtangeln...

Wie gesagt:
Ein Verband sollte GRUNDSÄTZLICH dafür eintreten, dass Angler selber entscheiden können ob, wann und wie sie angeln gehen und/oder Fische mitnehmen wollen...

Dass die überhaupt über solche Selbstverständlichkeiten meinen abstimmen zu müssen (und angesichts des Pamphlets, mit die Verbandler in B-W die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes VERHINDERTEN!), das zeigt doch schon welch üblen Geistes Kind diese Verbandler sind...........


----------



## gründler (8. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Einige schrieben hier der Verband ist Untermauert...

Nun ja seit mitte der 80er Jahre ist das so und die Gehirnwäsche hat bis jetzt auch gut gefunzt.

Und je mehr "Sie" jetzt merken das C&R.. Stippen.. Setzkescher...etc.nicht mehr so leicht als Böse in die Köpfe gepflanzt werden kann,müssen sie da "gegensteuern" wie immer das dann aussehen wird.

Neue Verbote??? oder doch mehr Freiheiten???


|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*



gründler schrieb:


> Neue Verbote??? oder doch mehr Freiheiten???



Bei den Verbänden wüsste ich jedenfalls, auf was ich wetten würde.....

Ich kann nur immer wieder sagen, zieht euch das rein, was diese Verbandler so von sich geben - wen da nicht das Grauen packt, der soll doch weiter seine Verbandler wählen und finanzieren - nicht besser verdient..



Hauslaigner schrieb:


> Das hab ich aus dem Forum der Bayrischen Landesfischereiverband kopiert.
> 
> Da könnt Ihr mal lesen, wie die Herren von Eurem Verband, zum Nachtangelverbot stehen und wie sie das begründen.
> 
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jürgen Hauck, Präsident des BSFV e.V., hatte heute eine Antwort auf den offenen Brief an alle Landesverbände geschickt, in der er darlegte, dass die bisherige Arbeit des neuen Präsidiums nach seiner Auffassung bisher zielgerichtet und sicherlich auch mit Plan und Nachhaltigkeit angelegt wäre.....
> 
> Ich hätte die gerne im vollen Wortlaut veröffentlicht und habe diesbezüglich nachgefragt.
> 
> ...


----------



## gründler (8. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Die frage bleibt offen warum sie so eine Umfrage starten,irgendwie komisch das ganze.....


|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Natürlich komisch - Verbände halt.........



> Die frage bleibt offen warum sie so eine Umfrage starten,


Die wollen wohl Verantwortung loswerden - nochmal:
Wie gesagt:
Ein Verband sollte GRUNDSÄTZLICH dafür eintreten, dass Angler selber entscheiden können ob, wann und wie sie angeln gehen und/oder Fische mitnehmen wollen...

Dass die überhaupt über solche Selbstverständlichkeiten meinen abstimmen zu müssen (und angesichts des Pamphlets, mit die Verbandler in B-W die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes VERHINDERTEN!), das zeigt doch schon welch üblen Geistes Kind diese Verbandler sind...........

Solange es gegen Angler ging, wie beim Nachtangelverbot, war ja vorher keine Abstimmung nötig!!

Da konnten diese Verbandler das auch so!!

Und dazu noch elende, anglerfeindliche  Schreiben an die Regierung schicken..!!!

Wenns mal für Angler und gegen Verbote gehen soll, müssen Verbandler natürlich zuerst mal abstimmen lassen..

E L E N D !!


----------



## Smanhu (8. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Mal wieder ne Abstimmung |uhoh:

Da kommen wieder Erinnerungen hoch als wir uns bei der ersten Abstimmung wegem Nachtangeln die Haxen wund gelaufen haben. Da fängts jetzt schon wieder an zu glühen :r...besonders wenn man dieses Schreiben liest!!!

Aber da wir das mitm Nachtangeln ja durch haben, wirds hier nicht anders ablaufen wie damals:
Die 50% der Vereinsvorstände (genauso Holzköppe in meinen Augen wie die Herren im Vfg) ignorieren die Umfrage, von den restlichen 50% stimmen 30% der Holzköppe mit NEIN und die restlichen 20% sind die, die sich Gedanken machen.
Weil: Die können das genau wie damals mitm Nachtangeln, an ihren Gewässern verbieten wenn ihre Mitglieder das nicht wollen. Das scheinen aber nur 20-30% der Vereinsvorstände in BW zu verstehen.
Und, um es mit anderen Worten zu sagen, die Verbandspfeifen (ich hoff ich verletz hiermit nicht eins der zarten Seelchen :/ ) haben sich mal wieder aus der Verantwortung gezogen. Da kommt dann wieder: Die Mitglieder wollen das so!

Über deren Kompetenz will ich hier gar nicht erst anfangen. Da hat mir die Diskussion mit einem dieser Vfg-Kasper in Karlsruhe auf der Messe gereicht. 
Was mir zu denen noch einfällt, würd hier in Deutschland mit schwarzem Balken und durchgehendem Bieb-Ton dargestellt!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*



Smanhu schrieb:


> Was mir zu denen noch einfällt, würd hier in Deutschland mit schwarzem Balken und durchgehendem Bieb-Ton dargestellt!!


Deswegen schreib ich selber ja immer so zurückhaltend und nicht so, wie  ich das eigentlich gerne tun würde............
:vik:


----------



## Wollebre (8. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*



Smanhu schrieb:


> Mal wieder ne Abstimmung |uhoh:
> 
> Da kommen wieder Erinnerungen hoch als wir uns bei der ersten Abstimmung wegem Nachtangeln die Haxen wund gelaufen haben. Da fängts jetzt schon wieder an zu glühen :r...besonders wenn man dieses Schreiben liest!!!
> 
> ...




 Verbalausdrücke und Polemik ändern nichts und haben noch NIE etwas verändert!

 Stell dir lieber die Frage wie man die Leute bezeichnen soll die diese "Interessenvertreter" gewählt haben!!!
 Der IQ der Leute kann nach meiner Meinung doch wohl nur 3 Punkte über dem Gefrierpunkt liegen.... 
 Also nicht meckern und sondern selbst Verantwortung übernehmen und zeigen wie man es besser machen kann!
 Hast aber sicherlich viele (fadenscheinige) Gründe solch einen Job nicht annehmen zu können...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Wenns nur die organisierten Angelfischer und ihre Verbände/Vereine betreffen würde, würde ja keiner was sagen (selber schuld dann halt).

Und dass die organisierten Angelfischer aber genau diese Vertreter wollen, wählen und bezahlen ist ja nun mal leider so - sonst würden sies ja ändern, da hast Du vollkommen recht..

Das Schlimme daran ist, dass eben nicht nur organisierte Angelfischer, sondern auch richtige Angler betroffen sind.

Die vom Verband mit solchen Schreiben ebenfalls verunglimpft werden (was können die Angler denn dafür, wenn sich die die organisierten Angelfischer nicht benehmen können und nachts nicht angeln sollen, wie vom Verband dargestellt) und durch das Handeln des Verbandes eben auch Nachts nicht angeln können.. 

Und daher bezeichne ich solche Verbände weiter als anglerfeindlich, bis sie anfangen (Bringschuld), das Gegenteil zu beweisen...........

Und vor allem ändert es nichts daran, dass ein Verband, der sich anmasst für Angler sprechen zu wollen,  zuallererst gegen Verbote und Restriktionen kämpfen müsste und nicht dafür...

Und dass sich das Elend da zeigt, wo die dann auch noch meinen, darüber abstimmen lassen zu müssen, was eigentlich selbstverständlich wäre:
Kampf gegen Nachtangelverbot

Kampf gegen Entnahmegebote und dafür kämpfen, die Entscheidung den Anglern selber zu überlassen über mitnehmen und zurücksetzen im Rahmen der Schonzeiten/Schonmaße..


----------



## Smanhu (8. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Verbalausdrücke und Polemik ändern nichts und haben noch NIE etwas verändert!
> 
> Stell dir lieber die Frage wie man die Leute bezeichnen soll die diese "Interessenvertreter" gewählt haben!!!
> Der IQ der Leute kann nach meiner Meinung doch wohl nur 3 Punkte über dem Gefrierpunkt liegen....
> ...


 
3-4 Kollegen und ich haben schon sehr viel gemacht hier in Nord-BW als es um das Aufheben des Nachtangelverbots ging und das, obwohl ich NICHT hier in BW organisiert bin (auch wenn ich hier lebe)!
Ohne unser kleines Grüppchen damals, hätten sehr viele nicht gewusst, dass überhaupt eine Abstimmung wegen des Nachtangelns am Laufen ist. Und wie gesagt, ich bin NICHT in BW organisiert und werd auch nen Teufel tun hier, wo ich nachts nicht fischen darf, in irgendeinen Verein einzutreten.
Kannst dir gerne mal die alten Trööts durchlesen als es ums Nachtangeln ging!! Wir haben versucht es besser zu machen, aber gegen diese stieren, ignoranten Holzköppe hast keine Chance!
Nur so nebenbei, ich bin in der Pfalz organisiert und unsere Interessenvertreter in der Pfalz lassen dich nachts angeln und ich bin eigentlich im Großen und Ganzen zufrieden!


----------



## Wollebre (8. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Sorry wenn ich dir auf die Füße getreten bin. Nur alle Hintergründe kann man nicht wissen.
 Bin nun schon seit fast 50 Jahre in zwei Vereine und habe alles erlebt.... So vom Posten als Pressesprecher zurück getreten weil man es mit einige von den Mitgliedern gewählte Holzköpfe einfach nicht aushalten konnte. Die haben sich mehr in ihrem Posten gesonnt und als Repräsentant bei Veranstaltungen "geglänzt" als ihren A... für die Mitglieder zu bewegen....
 So lange die Mitglieder nicht kompetente Vorstandsmitglieder wählen kann sich nichts ändern!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein Verband sollte GRUNDSÄTZLICH dafür eintreten, dass Angler selber entscheiden können ob, wann und wie sie angeln gehen und/oder Fische mitnehmen wollen...



Das würde aber voraussetzen,das man in dt.Verbänden gedanklich schon im 21.Jhd angekommen ist.

Aber man vertraut da anscheinend lieber weiter den unseligen Geistern der Vergangenheit.

Die Gängelung hat sich schliesslich bewährt


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

In BW ist "wählen" in Angelvereinen oft nur ne reine Worthülse. Da wird flächendeckend provinzfürstlich-absolutistisch-lokalfilzisch regiert - z. T. so ne Art Erbmonarchie.

Bei einer solchen Konstellation steht das Wahlergebnis quasi bereits vorher fest bzw. wird entsprechend erwartet.

Wer da irgendwie rumzuckt oder "falsch wählt", wird sofort gnadenlos abgesägt. Gilt insbesondere für Neumitglieder, die frischen Wind reinbringen wollen. Die haben da mal überhaupt nicht das Allergeringste zu melden. Da sind sämtliche Posten z. T. seit Jahrzehnten felsenfest vorab vergeben.

Somit bringt es da gar nix, sich als Neuer für nen Posten zu bewerben - denn was neu ist, ist grundsätzlich schon mal verdächtig bzw. potentiell gefährlich und wird ganz genau überwacht.

Mit anderen Worten: Engagement und Eigeninitiative sind da überhaupt nicht erwünscht - es sei denn, komplett willfährig stiefelleckend im Sinne der Altvorderen. Letzteren braucht man nicht argumentativ und/oder logisch kommen, damit haben dies nicht so - bzw. gar nicht. 

Weil dies damit nicht haben WOLLEN. "Neu" bzw. "anders" heißt für die = potentieller Machtverlust.

Selbst wenn die Neuen völlig Recht haben sollten und sinnvolle, konstruktive Vorschläge machen - das interessiert da niemand. Solche Leute werden abgesägt, der Rest hält aus Angst vor "Angelverlust" brav die Klappe.

Da hat der Recht, der die Macht seit 30 Jahren innehat. Wer sich dagegen auflehnt, braucht sich auch in Nachbarvereinen nicht mehr blicken lassen - denn die sind identisch drauf. "Störenfriede" sind hier was ganz Böses, die werden flächendeckend per Mundfunk geächtet. Selbst, wenn die sich evtl. untereinander nicht ganz grün sein sollten - DA sind die sich einig.

Da wir leider massiven Gewässermangel haben bzw. es einfach keine Ausweichmöglichkeiten gibt ("leck mich, ich geh woanders hin" is da nich), geben sich das viele, um überhaupt noch angeln zu können.

Da wird man sozusagen schlichtweg erpresst. Irgendwelche Demokratie ist da völlige Fehlanzeige. Somit wird man als "Revoluzzer" keinerlei Mehrheiten hinter sich bringen können. Schon gar nicht für Aufstände gegen Landesverbände, Arbeit für Gesetzesänderungen etc. 

Das ist dann so ziemlich der höchste Grad von Blasphemie, schneller kann man sich da fast nicht unbeliebt machen. Die Typen wollen einfach weiter regieren wie bisher, mehr interessiert die gar nicht.

Und weil die selbst nicht nachts angeln wollen, dürfen es andere auch nicht. Die könnten ja außerdem nachts jemand anderem was wegfangen, der "anständig zu normalen Uhrzeiten, wie sich das gehört" angeln will.

Die Vereinsfürsten wissen ganz genau, wie es hier aussieht. Und das machen die sich gnadenlos zunutze. Da ist der "Strukturzug" schon seit Ewigkeiten abgefahren.

Insbesondere, wenn man sich auch noch die regionalen Vereinspreise anschaut - dann mitunter noch verbunden mit ner Probezeit (inkl. Verlust der hohen Aufnahmegebühr bei Nichtbestehen) etc. 

Wer so dermaßen viel blechen muss und evtl. schon ewig auf ner Warteliste stand, will dafür einfach nur angeln und sonst nix. Der wird sich hüten, das wg. "politischer Aktivität" zu riskieren.

Vorkehrungen, missliebige Leute schnellstmöglich wieder loszuwerden, sind hier ganz groß. Hauptsache Machterhalt, sozusagen.

Wer also nicht im Ausland oder Urlaub angeln kann/will (aus finanziellen Gründen, Zeitgründen etc.), macht den Zirkus mit - ob er nu Bock druff hat oder nicht.

Oder er ist eben freier Angler und gibt sich freiwillig noch mehr Gewässernutzungs-Nachteile.

Das mach z. B. ich bewusst so - lieber hab ich nur ganz wenige Tageskartengewässer zur Verfügung und muss zu Unzeiten bei Unwettern angeln, als mir diesen vollverkrusteten Herrschermist zu Höllenpreisen zu geben.

Mit allwissenden, einem quasi noch die Atemfrequenz vorschreibenden Steinzeituhus unter einem Vereinsdach halt ichs keine zehn Minuten aus, ohne nen Atomkrieg mit denen anzufangen - so Typen gehen mir komplett gegen den Strich, da bekomm ich Anfälle.

Und da ich so nen Atomkrieg sowieso nicht gewinnen kann (da sich dafür wie gesagt keinerlei Mitstreiter finden), bleibe ich lieber vereinsfrei und beiße in die Sauerkrautwurst.

Da muss ich mich dann wenigstens nicht dauernd über meinen eigenen Vereinsvorstand ärgern. Man kann hier allerhöchstens noch auf das Aussterben der Dinosaurier hoffen, mehr ist da nicht zu machen.

Aber wie gesagt: Das ist extrem oft ne Art Erbmonarchie, da werden "Gedankenkonforme" schon jahrelang vorher herangezüchtet und entsprechend vorsorglich installiert, damit das auch in Zukunft so weitergeht. Dieser Nachwuchs rekrutiert sich dann natürlich auch ausschließlich aus dem Lokalfilz - Außenstehende haben da keine Chance. Quasi reine Inzucht.

Entweder gehört man zu so einer Seilschaft, oder man guckt in die Röhre und ist sozusagen reiner Befehlsempfänger.

Da kann man eben nur den Kram mit- bzw. für sich noch irgendwie das Beste draus machen - oder aber gleich bewusst vereinslos bleiben.

Das ist hier überall dermaßen megaverkrustet und elitisiert, da ist einfach nix zu machen. Hätte man vor 40 Jahren mit anfangen müssen. 

Heute geht da IMO gar nix mehr -einfach, weil Abstimmung mit den Füßen durch den Gewässermangel fast immer massiven "Angelverlust" in wenigstens noch halbwegs erreichbarer Nähe bedeutet.

Und darauf haben viele eben keinen Bock.


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*



Hauslaigner schrieb:


> Aufhebung des Nachtfischverbots
> Das Nachtfischverbot führt zu keinen wesentlichen Einschränkungen der  Angelfischerei, denn der zulässige Angeltag ist mit 10 bis 18 Stunden  wirklich lang genug, *jedenfalls für einen vernünftigen Fischer*.



Das muss man doch einfach noch einmal zietieren und markieren. Solche Interessenvertreter braucht man!

Ich gehe jede Wette ein, das für denjenigen der das obige verzapft hat  jeder Angler kein vernünftiger Fischer ist, der anders angelt als er  selber.

Wollebre seine Einschätzung bzgl. IQ teile ich voll und ganz!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Halt die übliche geballte Kompetenz..


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (8. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

@PirschHirsch

Zitat:
In BW ist "wählen" in Angelvereinen oft nur ne reine Worthülse. Da wird  flächendeckend provinzfürstlich-absolutistisch-lokalfilzisch regiert -  z. T. so ne Art Erbmonarchie.

Das ist kein BW spezifisches Problem, das läuft in jedem Bundesland und in mindestens 70% der Vereine genau so ab. Ich habe mir auch über Jahre immer wieder Hörnchen gelaufen und nichts erreichen/ändern können.... irgendwann ist man es leid, geht nur noch angeln und läßt die Monarchenriege machen, was sie für richtig hält.

Ansonsten : very good posting !!!#6#6#6

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Knispel (9. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Das ist kein BW spezifisches Problem, das läuft in jedem Bundesland und in mindestens 70% der Vereine genau so ab. Ich habe mir auch über Jahre immer wieder Hörnchen gelaufen und nichts erreichen/ändern können.... irgendwann ist man es leid, geht nur noch angeln und läßt die Monarchenriege machen, was sie für richtig hält.
> 
> Tom



Das hast du super erkannt - ist mir nicht anders ergangen ... Ich erinnere mich noch gut an die Zeiten, als ich im Präsidium eines LFV und im Vorstand eines Vereines war. Es schien mir, als wenn einige Kollegen den Club oder Institution als ihr "Eigentum" betrachteten und keine andere Meinung außer der ihren zuließen. Scheind sich wohl in vielen Vereinen oder LV´s nichts geändert haben - frei nach dem Motto : § 1 : Wir haben immer Recht, § 2 : Sollten wir wiedererwartend einmal nicht Recht haben, tritt automatisch § 1 in Kraft. Die "breite Masser" der Mitglieder interessierte das überhaupt nicht, immerwieder gehörte Äußerung : Laß mich mit dem Sch.... in Ruhe, ich will nur Angeln. 
Ich für meine Person mache es mittlerweile wie Du und ziehe in allen Belangen nur noch mein Ding durch. Habe mich zwischenzeitlich mit meinen NABU-Freunden arrangiert, darf in deren Biotopen sogar angeln und bin glücklich und zufrieden ...


----------



## Smanhu (9. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Was ich mich frage, was soll diese Abstimmung eigentlich bewirken, besonders weil es doch bzgl. des Themas (reines)C&R eine eindeutige Stellung des DafV indirekt ja schon gibt (ja, es widerspricht sich ). Angeln zum Zwecke des Nahrungserwerbs als der Grund, der uns Würstchen überhaupt erlaubt zu angeln. Is das nur ne Umfrage um die Meinung der Mitglieder zu erfahren oder was soll der Mist. 
Wenn jetzt ein halbwegs liberaler Verband solch eine Umfrage startet, kann man ja noch halbwegs nachvollziehen, dass die da ehrliches Interesse dran haben, zu erfahren was deren Mitglieder für eine Meinung haben.
Hier gehts aber um den beschissensten Verband in ganz Deutschland, dessen wahres Gesicht man allein durch den von Thomas geposteten Schrieb sehen kann. Man muss sich auch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, was da drin steht und was diese "Experten" durch die Blumen vom restlichen Angel-Deutschland halten. 
Und dieser anglerfeindliche Verband, der die Angler für zu blöd hält, diese nachts ans Wasser zu lassen, befragt jetzt die Leuts über ein wirklich so heikles Thema?? Die sind doch der Verband, der wahrscheinlich nur mit gesenktem Kopf und auf Knien kriechend vor den Natur- und Tierschützern um Audienz bittet.
Wollen die die Leute verar$chen?
Mein Opa (Gott hab ihn selig und er war damals selbst Vereinsvorstand) hat vor knapp 30 Jahren mal zu mir gesagt: "Bubb, die ganzen Verbände sind Mafia. Tu dir das ja nie an!"
Und wenn man sich diese ganzen Verbandsthemen mal durchliest,... er hatte recht!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*



> Wenn jetzt ein halbwegs liberaler Verband ....


??????????????????


----------



## Smanhu (9. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Liberal ist für mich eigentlich schon, wenn man nachts fischen darf .
Das mit dem Friedfischschein in MV?? find ich ne tolle Sache.
Hab ja auch gesachrieben: halbwegs liberal 

p.s wir hier in BW können ja schon froh sein überhaupt ans Wasser zu dürfen. Da ist alles andere liberaler


----------



## McPike (9. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Aussage:
Aufhebung des Nachtfischverbots 
Das Nachtfischverbot führt zu keinen wesentlichen Einschränkungen der   Angelfischerei, denn der zulässige Angeltag ist mit 10 bis 18 Stunden   wirklich lang genug, *jedenfalls für einen vernünftigen Fischer*.


Da geht mir doch das Messer im Sack auf! So eine hirnlose Sch.... #q
Haben diese Lackaffen vielleicht schonmal daran gedacht, dass es eben auch Angler gibt die neben ihrem Hobby auch noch arbeiten müssen und evtl. weitere Verpflichtungen haben, sodass die besagten 10-18 Stunden doch etwas knapp werden können um das Hobby ANGELN richtig auszuüben?


----------



## Sharpo (9. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

"*jedenfalls für einen vernünftigen Fischer*."

das ist die Fraktion welche um 20:15 Bauer sucht Frau mit der Liebsten auf dem Sofa schauen muss.
Das sind die Pantoffelhelden.

Nachtangelverbot, damit man Nachts nicht kontrollieren muss.  
(Diese Diskussion hatte ich auch schon im Vorstand...eieieiei)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*



Jader schrieb:


> Aussage:
> Aufhebung des Nachtfischverbots
> Das Nachtfischverbot führt zu keinen wesentlichen Einschränkungen der Angelfischerei, denn der zulässige Angeltag ist mit 10 bis 18 Stunden wirklich lang genug, *jedenfalls für einen vernünftigen Fischer*.
> 
> ...


 
Die Definition des vernünftigen Fischers liegt hier doch auf der Hand: Das ist der Angler, der sich einen Fisch für die Pfanne holen will und nicht derjenige, der über Tage am Wasser zubringen und ein längerfristiges Erlebnis haben möchte.

Diese Leute reduzieren Angeln auf den Nahrungserwerb. Kurz ans Wasser und dann wieder weg. Leute, die über Tage am Wasser verbringen, gelten per Definition als unvernünftig und suspekt. Allein diese Anmaßung stellt doch die Eignung dieser Leute als Interessenvertreter für Angler mehr als in Frage.


----------



## Deep Down (9. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Der Satz ist so -vorsichtig ausgedrückt- niedlich , dass man kaum glauben kann, dass dies ein Landesverband abzeichnet und als Argumentation tatsächlich in einem Gesetzgebungsverfahren als Stellungnahme einbringt!


----------



## Smanhu (9. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Was denkt ihr, was wir uns damals teilweise anhören mussten und das von den Vereinsvorständen und teils sogar von Anglern selbst. Wenn dann so n Scheintoter, der sich schon seinen Platz aufm Friedhof ausgesucht hat, vor dir steht und dir sagt: "Die Nacht is zum Schlafen und net zum Fischen da" oder "die Fische brauchen auch mal ihre Ruhe" und das in einem INDUSTRIEHAFEN in dem Tag und Nacht gearbeitet wird!!!!
Da muss man sich nicht wundern, dass von den göttlichen im LV so ein Dünnpfiff kommt. Selber Schlag Menschen. Und das Allerschlimmste ist, die glauben wirklich an den Bullshit den die da von sich geben.....
Aber was soll man dazu noch sagen. Hirn fällt bekannterweise NICHT vom Himmel!


----------



## McPike (9. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Definition des vernünftigen Fischers liegt hier doch auf der Hand: Das ist der Angler, der sich einen Fisch für die Pfanne holen will und nicht derjenige, der über Tage am Wasser zubringen und ein längerfristiges Erlebnis haben möchte.



Da muss aber noch ein gutes Stück Glück dabei sein um sich innerhalb (manchmal weniger) einer Stunde nen ordentlichen Braten zu fangen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Der Satz ist so -vorsichtig ausgedrückt- niedlich ,




Der komplette Wisch des LFV ist doch das negative Paradebeispiel schlechthin ,mit wie wenig nachvollziebarer Argumentation aber dafür umso mehr Grenzdebilem Schwachsinn man da seinerzeit die eigene Anglerklientel verkauft hat.

Wahrscheinlich fällt denen und ähnlich schräg tickenden  Ideologen im B-W Angelgulag zur aktuellen Abstimmung auch noch was "produktives" ein.Testballon ist gestartet..man bereitet sich schon auf den Abschuss per bewährter Totschlagphrasen vor.Szenario wir würden ja gerne aaaaber.Schein gewahrt,Thema durch..es lebe weiter der Angelpolitische Feudalismus.

Die ganze Chose klingt für mich so seriös und Ernsthaftig gemeint, wie das Verkünden einer echten Demokratie in Nordkorea durch Kim Yong Un.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Zumindest läuft die Abstimmung weiter stabil - weiter 94% für mögliches zurücksetzen und nur 6% für totales abknüppeln.

Hier gehts zum abstimmen:
http://www.vfg-bw.org/index.php


----------



## Deep Down (9. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*



Jader schrieb:


> Da muss aber noch ein gutes Stück Glück dabei sein um sich innerhalb (manchmal weniger) einer Stunde nen ordentlichen Braten zu fangen.



Verklappte Satzkarpfen und blöde Forellen geht immer!


----------



## McPike (9. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Verklappte Satzkarpfen und blöde Forellen geht immer!



Ich bin jetzt mal vom Rheinstrom ausgegangen und da gehts nicht auf Abruf mit den Fischen... Forellenpuff kann jeder!


----------



## gründler (9. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

"""Dass in einem Teil der Bundesländer *(im wesentlichen das frühere preußische Rechtsgebiet)* eine solches Verbot nicht gilt, kann das traditionell in Baden *(§ 30 der Landesfischereiverordnung vom 2. Februar 1888)* und in Württemberg (§ 5 der Verfügung der Ministerien des Innern und der Finanzen betreffend die Ausübung der Fischerei vom *1. Juni 1894 geltende Verbot* zum Angeln in der Nacht nicht infrage stellen."""




Jo jo die Preussen sind eh an allem Schuld 


|wavey:


----------



## snorreausflake (9. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und es ist wie beim Nachtangelverbot auch:
> Dass ein Verband überhaupt darüber abstimmen lässt, statt direkt gegen solche sinnlosen und anglerfeindlichen Regelungen und Gesetze wie in Baden-Württemberg vorzugehen, das zeigt, wie wenig diese Funktionäre und Delegierten Ahnung von Angeln und Anglern haben und wie wenig es ihnen um Angler und Angeln geht


Wie war den damals die Beteiligung an der Abstimmung?
Ich meine mich zu erinnern das damals die Vereine angeschrieben wurden. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war die Teilnahme recht mau und ein Großteil hat gegen eine Aufhebung gestimmt.
Kann mich natürlich auch täuschen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Sodele, kurz man recherchiert, findet man ja alles bei uns im Forum:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3817897#post3817897

Das Ergebnis damals:


> "Das Ergebnis lautet:
> 23 % der Vereinsvorsitzenden waren für eine Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes.
> 20 % stimmten für die Beibehaltung.
> 57 % der Vereinsvorsitzenden äußerten sich nicht dazu."


Da damit das  Beteiligungsquorum von 50 % verfehlt wurde, würde laut Bereichsordnung  die Abstimmung deshalb unabhängig von ihrem Ergebnis als „unbeantwortet“ gelten und die Abstimmung keine Gültigkeit erlangen (was dieser elende Verband wohl auch so erreichen wollte)...

*57% dieser Präsi-Fla...pfeif..... hatten es also nicht mal nötig abzustimmen!!!!!!!!!!*

*TRETET ALSO FÜR DIESE FEHLLEISTUNG EURE VEREINSPRÄSIS MAL RICHTIG IN ARSxx....*

Oder mault nicht länger als organisierte Angelfischer - ihr habts in der Hand....

Schade nur, dass auch richtige Angler unter diesem Verbandsdreck leiden müssen..

Hier der Link zu VfG - Seite:
http://www.vfg-bw.org/seite711.htm

Das in Verbindung damit (damits nicht vergessen wird) spricht Bände:
Hier die in meinen Augen nach wie vor größte Fehlleistung der Verbände in B-W, das Schreiben an die damalige Regierung unter MP Teufel, als die das Nachtangelverbot im Zuge des Bürokratieabbaus abschaffen wollten:


Hauslaigner schrieb:


> Das hab ich aus dem Forum der Bayrischen Landesfischereiverband kopiert.
> 
> Da könnt Ihr mal lesen, wie die Herren von Eurem Verband, zum Nachtangelverbot stehen und wie sie das begründen.
> 
> ...



*Hier gehts zum abstimmen wg. c+r:*
http://www.vfg-bw.org/Umfrage.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Scheint sich eingepegelt zu haben mit der Abstimmung.

Heute morgen der Stand für die Frage, ob ein Catch-and-Release entnahmefähiger Fische zu rechtfertigen  sei. 

Gesamt: 2854 Stimmen
  ja - 	 (94%) 2689 Stimmen
  nein -  (6%) 165 Stimmen

Hier könnt ihr weiter abstimmen:
http://www.vfg-bw.org/Umfrage.htm


PS:
Immer wieder schön an solchen Ergebnissen (wie auch bei der Onlineabstimmung zum nachtangeln) zu sehen, wie weit diese Verbandler also weg von den organisierten Angelfischern (und erst recht von Anglern) sind, von denen sie eigentlich bezahlt werden.

Dass sie mit ihren abnickenden Vereinsvorsitzenden und Delegierten klar kommen, die sie machen lassen und nicht mal die seltenen Abstimmungen wahrnehmen, wird diese Verbandler dagegen eher freuen...

Sollte aber eigentlich den organisierten Angelfischern zu denken geben...

Eigentlich........................


----------



## Smanhu (10. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Dass sie mit ihren abnickenden Vereinsvorsitzenden und Delegierten klar kommen, die sie machen lassen und nicht mal die seltenen Abstimmungen wahrnehmen, wird diese Verbandler dagegen eher freuen...
> 
> ...


 

.... wenns die organisierten Angelfischer überhaupt interessiert. 
Und die Vergangenheit hat gezeigt, eher nicht! 
Genauso wie es den Großteil der Vereinsvorstände wohl nicht interessieren wird. Jeder kocht sein eigenes Süppchen und is weiterhin Gott über seine Gewässer!

p.s Alles ist gut


----------



## McPike (10. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Nochma zum Nachtangeln:
Ich kann mir diesen Text nicht durchlesen ohne aggressiv zu werden, sorry!
Tagtäglich strömen die Angler in Heerscharen an den Rhein, Neckar und deren Seitenarme und zerstören mutwillig die Naturschutzgebiete. Quälen Flora und Fauna mit ihrer ungestümen Art und Weise zu angeln. Nachts ist es an den Gewässern kaum noch auszuhalten so laut wie die Angler sind. Selbst die hunderte von Schubverbänden am Rhein und Neckar sind leiser als dieses Anglerpack. Auch die vollgesoffenen Jugendliche die bis in den frühen Morgen laut grölend an den Gewässern sitzen und ihren Müll und Unrat hinterlassen sind noch lange nicht so schlimm wie die Angler bei Nacht. Die Fische sind verstört, die Igel kommen nicht mehr zum Sex. Wo soll das noch hinführ´n? 

Blicke ich über den Fluss nach RLP kann ich von all dem nichts wahrnehmen. Irgendwie muss es an nur den badensischen Angleterroristen liegen.


----------



## gründler (10. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*



Jader schrieb:


> Blicke ich über den Fluss nach RLP kann ich von all dem nichts wahrnehmen. Irgendwie muss es an nur den badensischen Angleterroristen liegen.


 

Sagte ich doch die Saupreussen sind eh an allem Schuld und haste doch gelesen seit 1888 im Kartoffelkrieg wurde beschlossen das die Saupreussen unrecht tun weil sie Nachts Angeln gehen und da die besseren BW'ler das nicht dulden können kam dann das Verbot was mit einer Kartoffel besiegelt wurde die auf einem Preussischen feld geerntet wurde.

Oder so halt....

Aber wir wollen ja mit einer Stimme und so...und für die Angler in der EU und überhaupt an einem Seil ziehen......


----------



## Smanhu (10. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

@gründler #6 


Tja, der Zug bzgl. Nachtangeln ist wohl abgefahren. Aber dieses Thema Nachtangeln hat doch das wahre Gesicht des Verbandes hier in BW gezeigt und daher frage ich mich, was wollen die mit dem Ergebnis dieser C&R-Umfrage anfangen?!
Auch wenn 3000 für und 200 gegen C&R stimmen. 
Wollen sie dann nach einem 180°-Schwenker ihrer Grundeinstellung, für C&R plädieren?? Wo plädieren? Beim grünen Kretschmann????
Wollen sie sich gegen das Tierschutzgesetz stellen (bzw. es wird ja von vielen so ausgelegt, dass C&R dem Tierschutzgesetz widerspricht>>> Tieren ohne vernünftigen Grund Schaden/Schmerz/Leid zuzufügen)?! 
Wollen sie sich gegen den Bundesverband stellen, welcher ja die Meinung vertritt, dass der einzig vernünftige Grund zum Angeln ausschließlich der Nahrungserwerb sein darf (oh, das verkappte Königsfischen, auf DafV-deutsch: Hegefischen, hab ich vergessen).
Oder wollen sie einfach mal dumm fragen, damit halt mal dumm gefragt wurde?!?!? 
Vielleicht bekommen die Herren ja pro 100 an der Umfrage beteiligten Angler, nen Fishmac bei Mc Donalds. Das wär für mich der wahrscheinlichste Grund.
Das ist einfach ein Witz, auch wenn der Grundgedanke (wenn danach Taten folgen würden) der Richtige ist….Basis befragen. 
Aber die trauen doch den Anglern hier in BW nicht mal das Nachtangeln zu, lecken den Natur-und Tierschützern den Hintern und jetzt kommt da so ein kontroverses Thema wie C&R….. 
Genauuuuuu, die ham ja kompetente Experten, wie man in dem Schreiben zum Nachtangeln lesen konnte.

Ihr alle anderen Bundesländerfuzzis, schaut zu den göttlichen hier in BW und lernt....

Der Furz im Winde…….


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Die Farbe der Regierungspartei ist zweitrangig.

Die Feinde einer möglichst normalen und liberalen Angelei sitzen nämlich in den eigenen Reihen.Das sind die Brandstifter, deren "Fachwissen"viele Einschränkungen erst möglich machten.


----------



## gründler (10. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die Farbe der Regierungspartei ist zweitrangig.
> 
> Die Feinde einer möglichst normalen und liberalen Angelei sitzen nämlich in den eigenen Reihen.


 
Und weil die in eigenen Reihen hocken,ist es gut das die Wahrheit immer mehr ans licht kommt und je mehr Wahrheit kommt desto mehr wird es eng da oben.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Wir arbeiten dran.......


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. September 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Wenn es nach einigen von denen ginge,sollte Kritik ungeöffnet in den medialen Giftschrank wandern oder wie im im Fall der Äusserungen von Präsi J.Hauck besser "auf Leser einwirkend" eingesetzt.

Aber wahrscheinlich glauben solche Leute auch noch unbeirrt ans Geozentrische Weltbild


----------

